

I'm going around the world and want to meet as many startups as possible. Help - bmull
http://startingup.me/im-going-around-the-world-and-want-to-meet-as

======
dariusmonsef
I'm seriously considering buying tickets all over the world just to spend more
time hanging out with you. If I was a startup person living in any of these
areas or nearby I'd sign up for sure.

~~~
ed209
...hoping UK gets added to the list...

------
apostlion
As a bit of a shameless plug (I work for one of the organizers of the event),
would really recommend you to tweak the schedule a bit to be in Kyiv, Ukraine,
on October 25-26 — Investors' Day Central and Eastern Europe will be
undergoing, with quite a lot of startups from the region attending (had over a
hundred last year) and plenty of opportunity to communicate.

~~~
bmull
That sounds amazing. Unfortunately, our schedule is already set. But if
anything changes, this is great info to know :)

